# orion H2 15.2 2500 watts subs port or sealed box



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

I have two orion H2 15.2 2500 watts 2ohms subs and the amp is a viper 3500 watts. I whant to put them in my 60 impala convert. should I go with a sealed Box or ported, what will sound better. dose any one have a 59 or 60 drop with 15 subs that you know ported or sealed . Or what are the specs for a sealed or ported box to sound right for these subs. THANK YOU GUYS FOR THE HELP :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

ported

3^ft net ea
30-40in port per sub 33hz tune


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Or
6^ft net
6" diameter Precision port 8.27" long, http://www.psp-inc.com/

I am lazy and these make an enclosure easy as fuck to build, plus flared ports equal less turbulance/more efficiant.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 7 2009, 07:23 AM~13504943
> *Or
> 6^ft net
> 6" diameter Precision port 8.27" long, http://www.psp-inc.com/
> ...


 :roflmao: 

At least you know your lazy and you can build around it. Most peopel don't realize they are lazy and cut corners like crazy! :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Apr 7 2009, 10:41 AM~13505037
> *:roflmao:
> 
> At least you know your lazy and you can build around it. Most peopel don't realize they are lazy and cut corners like crazy!  :biggrin:
> *


I hate doing a slot port, too much work. With a flared port I just do the math, build a rectangle, cut some holes with the jasper jig, drop in the port, wire up the subs and drop them in.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 7 2009, 09:48 AM~13505086
> *I hate doing a slot port, too much work. With a flared port I just do the math, build a rectangle, cut some holes with the jasper jig, drop in the port, wire up the subs and drop them in.
> *



smart man..


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

so a ported box will sound better then a sealed box . where do you face the ports to the rack on the covn top or face them in side the trunk for better sound.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolling deep_@Apr 7 2009, 12:41 PM~13506045
> *so a ported box will sound better then a sealed box . where do you face the ports to the rack on the covn top or face them in side the trunk for better sound.
> *


You won't be breaking any records or windows in a convertable.I would face the sub and port to the rear to let the bass "mature" or "load".


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty+Apr 7 2009, 09:28 AM~13505923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

WHATS THE DIFFERNTS IF I PUT A SEALED BOX WILL IT SOUND THE SAME OR IT WONT WORK.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I prefer ported because I have had better luck hitting the lows hard as hell. I have built sealed but was just not loud enough.


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for the help airborne .Ill buy you a six pack of duff beer.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolling deep_@Apr 7 2009, 08:51 PM~13511040
> *Thanks for the help airborne .Ill buy you a six pack of duff beer.
> *


matter of public record!!! Naw, just get on the build, learn somithing along the way (we all do) then pass the help on.


----------



## rolling deep (Jul 1, 2007)

I wish there were more people out here that help like you , thank bro :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolling deep_@Apr 8 2009, 12:49 PM~13517165
> *I wish there were more people out here that help like you , thank  bro :biggrin:
> *


No sweat bro. I try to help where I can. There used to be more activity here but people moved on. Sporty and Pitbull are here and they know their shit. Brian comes out sometimes bet he doesn't say much.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rolling deep+Apr 8 2009, 11:49 AM~13517165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

